# 1951 Citroen Traction Avant 11BL Conversion



## rowen01960 (Jun 17, 2018)

brian_ said:


> There's no link in the post.



uhhh ... you are correct ... :-(

https://www.tractionavant.ch/Berichte/Technik/Elektrische/Traction.php


----------

